# 3D Stool



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Top notch outdoors sweet seat


----------



## superdean00 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow they are proud of those stools.


----------



## hornetfan63 (Apr 15, 2013)

folding stool from academy sports and some pvc pipe I might have $30 in mine It going on 3 years old


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Then add some golf club tubes and you done for less then $40!


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

We got ours from Academy Sports. The "tall model" is really nice, and only costs anywhere from $12 to $19 depending on whether you catch them on sale, or not. Then buy a couple of "golf club tubes" for a couple bucks, or 2" pvc pipe to electrical tape to the legs. One works great for your "umbie" --- the other for your arrows. We also taped a big water bottle holder to one of the legs. The pouch underneat works great for "whatever".


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

superdean00 said:


> Wow they are proud of those stools.


I think they're a little on the heavy side too. Sturdy though.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

How about this...lol...


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly though...I'll probably get something like this and attach some tubes to the side for my arrows, if I decide to not just use a hip quiver.









And if I do use the quiver, I'll probably take something like this just so I have a place to plant my keister between targets....


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.gofastandlight.com/Backpack-Converts-to-Seat-Chair-Stool/productinfo/P-R-PACKSTOOL/









Or Aurora makes a nice one too.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

The only problem with the low sitting stools is "being able to stand up again" when it comes your turn to shoot at the target --- that does become a "challenge" in later years.


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

As long as Ive been shooting, Ive had just about every stool made. I LOVE the Sweet Seat! Its expencive but its worth every penny!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

ar1220 said:


> Top notch outdoors sweet seat


Do people honestly buy those for those prices?

Do they realize you can buy the same seat(minus the branding which...who cares that my seat matches my bow) at any department store in America for $15? Add a few $3 tubes and viola. 

Suckers must be being born more often than every day now.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

buttspanker said:


> As long as Ive been shooting, Ive had just about every stool made. I LOVE the Sweet Seat! Its expencive but its worth every penny!


I'm interested to hear what makes it different than the $15 seats I already have and hunt from? They look identical.


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

eclark53520 said:


> I'm interested to hear what makes it different than the $15 seats I already have and hunt from? They look identical.


The overall quality. Its like compairing a toyota to a farrari. To start with, the frame and legs are made with a heavier grade tubbing. It weighes more than one from Academy. The seat its self is a lot stronger and made with thicker material. It will even keep stuff cold. If we are ever at the same shoot, Ill be glad to show ya mine. I think you will agree its awesome.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

buttspanker said:


> The overall quality. Its like compairing a toyota to a farrari. To start with, the frame and legs are made with a heavier grade tubbing. It weighes more than one from Academy. The seat its self is a lot stronger and made with thicker material. It will even keep stuff cold. If we are ever at the same shoot, Ill be glad to show ya mine. I think you will agree its awesome.


No it is not. I've had the sweet seat and now have a game winner seat from Academy. With added PVC tubing for arrows and an extra strap (to put on other shoulder) it is as well built as the sweet seat.

The only advantage the sweet seat may have is, few more pockets for accessories and straps to carry like a backpack.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

buttspanker said:


> The overall quality. Its like compairing a toyota to a farrari. To start with, the frame and legs are made with a heavier grade tubbing. It weighes more than one from Academy. The seat its self is a lot stronger and made with thicker material. It will even keep stuff cold. If we are ever at the same shoot, Ill be glad to show ya mine. I think you will agree its awesome.


Ok, I can understand quality differences. However, my seats have lasted me many years...so I still don't quite understand the price tag.

I can literally buy and outfit 8 of the cheaper ones for that price which I already know will last 5 years of use, which is a total of 50 years of use at 99% of the usability and lets say 50% of the quality.


Depends on the person I guess. I'm sure if I could afford a Ferrari I would buy one, so I can't poo poo this chair that much...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I am not a fan of the sweetseat, I think guys like it because it has a cool look to it and has a bunch of pockets. I shoot a bunch of 3d and started with one of the academy stools but they are to tall. The best overall stool is the one that lancasters sells at the asa tournaments for around 40 bucks, it is a browning stool and they have a couple tubes on it. Really tough and the perfect height and good zippers. They might have it on their website.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Found it on the lancasters website, it is called the x-spot tall shooting stool and it 49 bucks. It is the browning stool but they put two tubes on it and jacked up the price. If you can find the browning stool somewhere else you can then put your own tubes on it.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Found the browning stool on a couple websites for 34 bucks.


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

My solution to this problem is to show up 15 minutes before they open, be the first ones through the course and never sit down.

Free, and fool proof.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

eclark53520 said:


> My solution to this problem is to show up 15 minutes before they open, be the first ones through the course and never sit down.
> 
> Free, and fool proof.


Wish it was that easy.....shotgun starts kinda make that not so.... (;

Im assuming you don't shoot ASA, IBO or Regions....?


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Just ordered it today from Amazon. I have one but I ordered this one for my son who has stolen mine! A couple of golf club tubes and a piece of PVC for the umbrella and your done!


----------



## eclark53520 (Sep 11, 2012)

Okie101 said:


> Wish it was that easy.....shotgun starts kinda make that not so.... (;
> 
> Im assuming you don't shoot ASA, IBO or Regions....?


Nah...I just shoot locals. Keeps me in shooting form for hunting is all.

Thinking about getting a little more serious about it though...I could use an excuse for another bow.


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

I have the X Spot Tall seat from LAS. I'm a big dude and mine has been going strong since 2010, nothing has ever broken, holds plenty of stuff, can't see me ever replacing it.


----------

